

Andreessen Horowitz Invests Another $52M in Network Startup Tanium - jgalt212
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/01/business/dealbook/andreessen-horowitz-invests-another-52-million-in-network-start-up-tanium.html

======
jgalt212
This is exactly how you create bubble. AH invests at value X in Round A, then
invests at value 2X in Round B, and so on.

So long as the AH can keep raising new funds (and they have), they can keep
investing in later rounds at higher valuations.

In fact, I'm thinking this sort of investment strategy may closer represent a
ponzi scheme than a bubble creation strategy.

